# Help me understand swan hunting



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Here is my question. Why hunt swans? I'm not making any kind of values judgement thing here. I am not a waterfowl person. I respect guys that are, it just isn't my thing. So that means one less guy on the swamp for those that love it.

I don't understand swan hunting however. Is there a biological reason of overpopulation or something - similar to snow geese - that requires that swans be culled via hunting? Are they good table fare? Is it a significantly challenging hunt? Help me understand the draw of it. 

I am not anti-hunting so don't get me wrong here. I love to hunt. Big game and upland game are my preferences. Just trying to understand the swan hunting thing.

Thoughts?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not very good table fair in my opinion, other than getting one mounted, its mostly just the fun of hunting them, big huge birds decoying can be exciting. I haven't put in for swans for a few years cause the last one I ate was bad and have no plans for a mount. jerkying them is ok but not near as good as goose and duck jerky.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the taste of them. Ever since I was a kid, my father would cook them in the oven with a few onions and potatos. It's almost like a trophy hunt I guess you could say. I'm sure the population is up enough to where we are able to hunt them. But it is regulated. It's a lottery drawing and you are not supposed to shoot turmpeter swan. If 10 of them are shot, the season closes down. I see where you are coming from though. I've always wondered if people really eat mountain goat, rams, couger, and other things like that.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I can honestly say, if prepared properly, i prefer the taste of swan over most any other wild meat, and my family agrees. Unfortunately, they are pretty much a big bag of guts. Just enough for a dinner for 4 isn't much for such a big bird. My dad (in his late 70's) tells me the swan hunt was begun partly to keep them moving along their migration, although I'm not sure how accurate that is. 
I would love to have one mounted but dang$$$.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only reason I applied for a tag this year is to get one mounted. I have shot several of them over the years and cooked them up, not the tastiest bird IMO. They are fun to hunt, but not as challenging as some would think. I hate pass shooting any waterfowl, so the excitement for me is getting them in the decoys. Are they worth the $25? Hmmmm..........


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Are they worth the $25? Hmmmm..........


I would say YES! The only time I pass shoot them is if I can see them blink. These are amazing birds to follow, stock, and then shoot. It's a very exciting sport. $25 I'd say is well worth it. Although I do miss the $5 back in the day.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Swan hunting sucks. No one should try it. Just a waste of time


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Swan hunting sucks. No one should try it. Just a waste of time


Jeff, I saw your photos and it looked like your dad had a great time. That is awesome!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Just like anything else.. if the numbers are huntable they can and will be hunted if the interest is there. 

Table fare? Not in my opinion. The last one I ate was 30 years ago so maybe my opinion would change but I don't think so. Not to say that whether it's good table fare or not would change the mind of many who would eat one or not whether they hunt them or not....similar to ducks and geese or perhaps other quarry. But thats another subject/arguement.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Ran into some oriental guys a few years back that only hunt swans. They said that swan soup was to die for. two guys sitting on the dike in there regular clothes. so its all based in your personal preference. one mans dislike is another mans like. I do believe the swan population has been trending upwards and it is critical in many of there habitat areas. swans sure get the anti folks all riled up though. fun to shoot, fun to decoy, fun to hunt!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I just like watching them fall outta the sky!! Swans are my most favorite waterfowl to hunt!


----------



## Bite Me (Jan 10, 2011)

They do limit the permits, so only a small portion of the almost 50,000 that visit Utah get harvested. They are big birds and fun to hunt. One for the wall & the rest make great jerky.[attachment=0:3i102xna]Tax Swan 2.JPG[/attachment:3i102xna]


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I just shot my first one last weekend. Very fun hunt for me. I put the breasts in the crock pot for 7 hours, with some olive oil, balsamic vinegar, minced garlic, green pepper, and ground pepper. When it was done I sliced it thin and mixed melted cheese and served as Philly cheese steak sandwiches. It tasted great. I do all my waterfowl similar to this and it takes the game flavor out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Swan hunting sucks. No one should try it. Just a waste of time


and wast of money.


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

You know, hunting is a personal thing. If you don't "get it" don't do it. I know a lot of guys who spend $1000 a year to chase a deer they have no intention of consuming. With that said the chase is usually better than the take.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

There are times of the year that there are more swans in the state than geese. You may take 3 geese daily; you may take only one swan per season, and only if you are a limited permit holder. Fees collected for swan permits are used to study swans and their migration habits, ecology, and manage their habitat. Having a swan hunt ensures this revenue which is a vital part of their managment. Why hunt swans? The same reason that you hunt any game animal: Food, sport, and wildlife management.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I appreciate all the responses. These have been really good. Like I said - I'm not knocking swan hunting. To each their own. I don't do do it. And I don't know if I will. It is just something I've never really been exposed to so I'm trying to understand it a little better. That's all. Thanks for all the good responses though.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Fair enough question. They are like shooting a 747. They aren't as tough to get as a goose, and where I hunt them is easier for my little ones to get out to. They aren't that good to eat, they are cool mounted. I think a lot of people think swan and have some romantic disney view. Swans are simply big geese. In northern Utah we are among the few that can hunt swans, and for about 3 weeks in Nov. it is pretty cool to be in the swamp. Also, they don't hide on golf courses or in town so you can get them on any of the northern WMA's.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

In Utah, I guess it's one of the only states that actually has a swan hunt. We are lucky enough to have the hunt, and I'm going to try it! If not only to stick it to the tree-huggin' hippies, but wait until the day when swan hunting is banned & a thing of the past, and my grandkids ask if I ever had a chance to take one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

In england killing a swan is illegal and carries the death penalty. So you can kill a human and get life sentence. You kill a swan you die!

When ever anyone over there asks me what a deer or elk tastes like i always say kind of like swan. The look on their face is priceless. 

Id like to shoot one just to say i did. Just dont hunt ducks anymore.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:2jjx354w]20121110_192551 (500x375).jpg[/attachment:2jjx354w]

Here is the swan this tree-hugger has mounted! :mrgreen: 
I really don't have a desire to take another one, but I still love to go and watch these beautiful behemoths come flying in while my son/son-in-laws, try to take one down.



ChiefAutoParts said:


> ..... If not only to stick it to the tree-huggin' hippies, .....


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it simply because it's an additional option. I'm already out hunting ducks and geese, so I like the additional opportunity that presents itself if a swan flies over and I have a permit.

It's the same when I'm on the mountain. I already hunt deer, and if a coyote presents itself while I'm doing so, it's nice to be able to hunt it.

I'd like to have one mounted, but that won't happen until I'm done with school at least.

In the meantime, they make an excellent steak.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45954

This smile says it all... If you need more help in understanding it than that... I'm not sure any words are going to do the job.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool photo


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Swan hunting gives me an excuse to clean up the 1A dike at the BRNBR.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Swan hunting gives me an excuse to clean up the 1A dike at the BRNBR.


wyogoob, be careful out there! Last time I was on the 1A dike last week, I had two seperate skunks come out and nail my dog on the walk out just after shooting hours. The second one started chasing me and my boy after it finished business with my dog!

Wife had the baking soda, vinegar, and fabreeze ready and waiting for me as soon as I pulled in. She still stinks!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Swan hunting gives me an excuse to clean up the 1A dike at the BRNBR.
> ...


Good grief. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love to hunt birds, big birds like cranes and swans, especially with decoys. Swans are a challenge, especially on foot, on public ground. 

And I like to eat swans, especially the liver, makes the greatest pâté.

The hunt is well-managed. Utah gets 55,000 to 65,000 swans a year, and usually less than 2,000 are harvested.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Shoot them next time. I talked to Officer Greg and he told me I would be okay if I was attacked.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My earlier post stated that I didn't think swans tasted all that great. My intentions this year were to get the swan mounted, but the bird I shot hit the water so hard and on it's back that too many feathers were lost and it would have been pointless to mount. So, I breasted the bird and put them in a crock pot with a little water, garlic salt, beef bouillon and a bit of worcestershire sauce and slow cooked them most of the day. I have a different opinion about eating swan now, it was **** good. My wife and kids thought it was great, as I did. I have only had swans that were roasted like a turkey, and they did not taste well.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My earlier post stated that I didn't think swans tasted all that great. My intentions this year were to get the swan mounted, but the bird I shot hit the water so hard and on it's back that too many feathers were lost and it would have been pointless to mount. So, I breasted the bird and put them in a crock pot with a little water, garlic salt, beef bouillon and a bit of worcestershire sauce and slow cooked them most of the day. I have a different opinion about eating swan now, it was **** good. My wife and kids thought it was great, as I did. I have only had swans that were roasted like a turkey, and they did not taste well.


that does sound tasty. I've hated roasting any fowl, I know some like throwin apples and oranges and what not but it's always gamey and too dry for me. Might have to try some crock pot swan next year. Hope I draw a tag! might have to pick swan units in the future!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite is marinade 24 hours, pin it with bacon, and grill till just warm in the center. 
I may have to give the crock pot a try also this year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

whats up with your avatar 357bob


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> whats up with your avatar 357bob


I've always been intrigued by x-rays and i use this one as a safety reminder.
Plus, it's a great way to show my buns in public


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

He shot himself in the ass last year hunting ducks. Thats the xray of the steel shot thats still in there


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ouch! That could have been worse.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Swan summer sausage:





The best.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/38269-swan-summer-sausage.html

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man thats purty sausage,no bubbles,mixed perfect,nice work Goob:!:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My earlier post stated that I didn't think swans tasted all that great. My intentions this year were to get the swan mounted, but the bird I shot hit the water so hard and on it's back that too many feathers were lost and it would have been pointless to mount. So, I breasted the bird and put them in a crock pot with a little water, garlic salt, beef bouillon and a bit of worcestershire sauce and slow cooked them most of the day. I have a different opinion about eating swan now, it was **** good. My wife and kids thought it was great, as I did. I have only had swans that were roasted like a turkey, and they did not taste well.


Try sub-ing the water for one can of Dr Pepper next time, and cook it long enough to pull it apart, then add the shredded swan breasts to some clairified yellow onions. Saute in a HOT pan until both the onions and the meat get a nice brown to them, then deglaze with a half cup apple juice. Add two tablespoons real butter and one tablespoon flower or cornstarch, let the mixture reduce/thicken, and serve it over thick texas style toast (for a great openface sandwich) and/or mashed golden potatoes and grilled veggise. Goose is wonderful this way.


----------

